# For those who don't like heeling....



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I LLLOOOOVVVEEEEEE heeling with Titan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have learned to love heeling  Now my dogs love it too LOL


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I LOVE heeling! It is my favorite! Especially since I got Eowyn, she is so focused and fun to work with!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I went to a synchronized heeling class once, SO much fun! Picture 6 dog handler teams, all moving in unison. It was a blast.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heheheh - heeling is my favorite. But I was sitting there watching in glazed over W-something-something-ness as I watched that 9 minute video with Jenny. Seems like there were a LOT of people milling around with the team (2-3 judges?! + the lady barking out commands)....


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow. That's amazing. Harry and I just came inside from a heel training session. We've got A LOT of work to do.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Megora said:


> Seems like there were a LOT of people milling around with the team (2-3 judges?! + the lady barking out commands)....


I really never realized just how big a deal this was till I recently was a demo dog at a seminar. Brooke and I were put through a utility class like we were at a trial except there were 3 judges in the ring with clipboards scoring us. Brooke is only 3 1/2 but she does have a HIT, a bunch of OM points and 6 UDX legs to her credit. But she was TREMENDOUSLY distracted by the extra folks following and walking around with us throughout the class.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I love heeling -- so does Slater. I never feel like heeling patterns are long enough 
9 minutes would just about do it LOL


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> I love heeling -- so does Slater. I never feel like heeling patterns are long enough
> 9 minutes would just about do it LOL


I agree - it feels like they're over before we know it. A 9-minute heeling pattern sounds like great fun.


----------

